# Can I live and work in Egypt with a Canadian Criminal Record



## DJKLondon (Dec 13, 2013)

I am a Canadian interested in living and working in Egypt. The issue is a few years ago (2006/07) I was arrested for a controlled substance possession charge. I am trying to find out if this will affect my eligibility status for living and working in Egypt. I an planning a move to Egypt and marriage to an Egyptian National. Does anyone know what my options are?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

if you are still looking for answers i would suggest you try the egypt forum Egypt Expat Forum for Expats Living in Egypt - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

and actually call the egyptian immigration authorities.


----------

